# Help! Internet Slow And Start Up Slow!very Annoying!plz Help!!!!



## luisa (Aug 29, 2005)

Can anyone plz help?My internet is slow and the start up to my computer is slow.Ive tried everything from deleting all temp files,running lava ad ware se personal, norton,mcafee,deleting history and cookies and trimming down my start up list.Plz help is there anyone who knows anything else?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome,

The best way is to post a HijackThis log .

Download *Hijack This* to your desktop

Extract Files
Open the file and click on the Hijack.exe 
It will open and use the default path
Check do you wish an Icon
Click on Icon and choose *"scan system and save a logfile" *usually in notepad
Copy and Paste the logfile in your next post
Using *Ctrl+A* to copy All and *Ctrl+C* to copy and *Ctrl+V* to paste.


----------



## luisa (Aug 29, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:07:40 PM, on 12/02/07
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCSETMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\IWP\NPFMNTOR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CARPSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCPD-LC\SYMLCSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OPTUSNET DSL INTERNET\DSC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS1991.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.planetprepaid.com.au
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://desktop.optusnet.com.au/dsl/favorites/search
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://desktop.optusnet.com.au/dsl/favorites/homepage
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://au.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr7/*http://au.search.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by OptusNet
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuardDLBLOCK.CBrowserHelper - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\DLPROTECT.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec Core LC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mdac_runonce] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Desktop Service Centre] C:\Program Files\OptusNet DSL Internet\DSC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccSetMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPFMonitor] C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - User Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YHEXBMESAU.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YHEXBMESAU.DLL (file missing)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://desktop.optusnet.com.au/dsl/favorites/homepage
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potg_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/gamehouse/frenzy/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: DigiChat Applet - http://host4.digichat.com/DigiChat/DigiClasses/Client_IE.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you Defragged lately

Here's how to do it:

Click *Start*, point to *Programs*, point to *Accessories*, point to *System Tools*, and then click *Disk Defragmenter*. 
Click the *Settings *tab, select the check boxes you want (to ensure fastest startup of programs, select the first box), and then click *OK*. 
Click the drive you want to defragment, click *OK*, and then click *Yes*. 
Note: It is best to shut down all your applications before you run Disk Defragmenter.

If you have problems Defragging do it in Safemode


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There are still several programs in the startup list that don't need to be.

Make use of this site:

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?type=&filter=&count=100&offset=0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bazman76 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey there,

I am having a similar problem.

Everytime I load up the PC I cannot connect to any web sited for about 3-5 mins then it works fine after that if I run hijack this can someone check it over for me?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Bazman76:

You need to start YOUR own thread.

And do post a HijackThis log.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

